
How many Bitcoins were actually paid to the WannaCry authors so far? - DerWOK
https://wolfmankurd.github.io/WannaCryMoney/
======
DerWOK
Seems only three BTC addresses are used for payments by WannaCry:

* [https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6N...](https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94)

* [https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8is...](https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw)

* [https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNX...](https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn)

Roughly 47 BTC (~100,000 $) were paid by a total of ~310 users. There have
been 300,000 infected PCs reported [1]. If we asume that a payment is done per
machine (at least thats what the WannaCry 'rules' demand), than only 0,1% of
infected users pay.

Seems, crime does not pay (at least it does not pay as much as expected) ;-)

[1] www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/13/nhs-cyber-attack-everything-need-know-
biggest-ransomware-offensive/

